# Water based Sanding sealer



## s34n (1 Mar 2017)

Hi all,
I really need someone who can actually answer this as i'm running out of time and need the right answer without any could be's, might's and maybe's and answers that don't actually answer the question.
I'm sorry to be blunt but i'm desperate and need the right guidance and advice.
Ok i'm making a sign to go onto a stable door outside for a friends birthday ( hence the time scale) 
I've looked and searched everywhere and apart from having to spend 100's of pounds on the product from America and here in the U.K and then having to wait a month or so for delivery I was wondering if there was a:- 
"Water Based Sanding Sealer" here in the U.K or it's *EXACT* U.K equivalent?
Please Please help as i'm running out of time. 
I'm using pine board and apparently pine soaks up the spray paint so really need this help.
Thank you 
Sean


----------



## ScottGoddard (1 Mar 2017)

watered down PVA or 
Zinsser ZINBIN1L 1 Litre B.I.N Primer/Sealer Stain Killer Paint


----------



## ColeyS1 (1 Mar 2017)

'Acrylic sanding sealer' should steer you in the right direction.

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## s34n (1 Mar 2017)

hi scott goddard and coleys1, do both of these dry clear?


----------



## woodpig (1 Mar 2017)

Sanding sealer normally has Zinc Sterate in it which makes it cloudy, so no, it's not clear. Whether or not it's too cloudy or not depends on your expectation.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Mar 2017)

Why must it be water based?


----------



## s34n (1 Mar 2017)

Because apparently its easier to sand off after the spray paint has been applied.
But i'm open to the best solutions to this :-
I'm making a wooden sign for an outside stable door using pine board, i first need to seal it with a clear drying sanding sealer to prevent the spray paint soaking into the wood, I will be then carving the words and such, after which I will be spraying on the paint, then sanding of the high areas leaving the inset letters and areas in black paint and the outset areas the original wood colour.
I'm no expert and I was following the advice of a guy on youtube from America, and it was he that said he used a water based sanding sealer...I think was called Minwax that was milky in colour but dried clear I think.. any advice or a solution would be totally appreciated.


----------



## woodpig (1 Mar 2017)

Sounds somewhat messy to me. I wonder why the aversion to using masking tape.


----------



## s34n (1 Mar 2017)

Hi woodpig these are the videos i saw it on and the type of thing i need it for.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtrCDwfo0fA&t=152s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNAbSFhLVvo&t=425s


----------



## woodpig (1 Mar 2017)

Ah, I can see now why you just want to follow the instructions in those videos. Especially given your time constraint!

http://www.axminster.co.uk/chestnut-acr ... er-ax19767

Should do the job.


----------



## s34n (1 Mar 2017)

Yes woodpig , so, do you have any ideas?


----------



## woodpig (1 Mar 2017)

I've added a link to some water based sanding sealer.


----------



## s34n (1 Mar 2017)

oh right thanks woodpig )) , it didn't show up until now....thanks again


----------



## woodpig (1 Mar 2017)

I hope it works out ok. If you get a chance post some pictures of your finished project.


----------



## s34n (1 Mar 2017)

Thanks woodpig, I will as soon as I get one done, hopefully this stuff will be ok outside. 
thanks again


----------

